# Dragging pics in "Manage Attachments" no longer works?



## Crimea_River (Jul 14, 2011)

In the Manage Attachments window, once pics were selected and uploaded I used to be able to drag them around in the "Attachments" window to get them inot the order I wanted. Not anymore. Has something changed?


----------



## Njaco (Jul 15, 2011)

I've never been able to do this although I see that it should be able to. Now I upload pics one at a time to get anywhere. Definately something to check out.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 15, 2011)

As far as I know nothing has changed. Therefore it should still be possible. Certainly something to look into.


----------



## horseUSA (Jul 23, 2011)

I will take a look.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 24, 2011)

It works now. There was a bit over a week when it didn't work for me. Now it does again. Thanks!


----------

